
Ask HN: What courses should I take next fall? - bash_profile
I&#x27;m deciding between Computer Science courses next fall and I need some feedback. For the record, I&#x27;m a CS major.<p>Currently, I&#x27;m considering the following:
1. Quantum Computing
2. Probability and Stochastic Systems
3. Operating Systems<p>I&#x27;m also open to hearing other suggestions!
======
ThrowawayR2
Depends on what you plan to do with your career. Research? Web
frontend/backend? Graphics dev? Embedded systems? Mobile development? Desktop
apps?

Generically, of what you listed, the ones that are most likely to serve you
the best in your professional career are:

1\. Probability and Stochastic Systems. It's amazing how many developers run
into pitfalls because they fail to understand basic probability. This will
serve you well no matter what you do.

2\. Operating Systems. When diagnosing performance issues or trying to squeeze
more performance out of software, knowing how your OS works and how it
interacts with the hardware is going to be of immense value.

3\. Quantum Computing. Might be fun but almost certain to be useless for your
career. On the other hand, there's nothing wrong with learning something fun.

One course you might not think to take but ought to consider is a technical
writing course. You are expected to document the design of what you're doing
and, unless you plan to stay a peon forever, you'll eventually become senior
enough that you'll be expected to present technical ideas and proposals to
either your team or your leadership. Unfortunately, most developers can't
explain or write worth a damn (really makes you wonder how they even manage to
code). If you learn how to write clearly and effectively, aspects of your
career will go much more smoothly.

------
RNeff
Take something completely different that does not use a computer. Take a
studio art class like drawing or sculpture. Improv theater. Social dance.
Intro to piano. Photography. Physical exercise like swimming or archery. A
foreign language. Turn off thee screen and enjoy life. Meet students who arn't
geeks. Stretch your mind and your body.

